

The NRA wants to take America's smart guns away - kilovoltaire
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/5/5683504/gun-control-the-nra-wants-to-take-smart-guns-away

======
viggity
Forcing the choice to only guns that could be remotely deactivated by the
government kind of ignores the whole point of the 2nd amendment, doesn't it?
(an emergency government reset button). I know that this particular gun
precipitating the story doesn't have remote deactivation, but I don't think
it'd be far off.

